# Where and How do you keep your goat?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Wondering where everyone parks thier goats? In the garage? Driveway? Car cover?

I tried doing another pole but was too long on the typing. Here was the choices:

1. Do you park the goat in a garage?

2. Do you park the goat outside?

3. Do you park the goat outside with car cover?

4. Do you park the goat in the garage with car cover?

5. Do you park the goat under a car port?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I park my goat in my garage.


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Wondering where everyone parks thier goats? In the garage? Driveway? Car cover?
> 
> I tried doing another pole but was too long on the typing. Here was the choices:
> 
> ...


In the house.:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

SAMMY said:


> In the house.:cheers


In the house?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Garage....always in the garage


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Garage


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Garage with a cover.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

for now outside... no cover.. nothing


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Just like any other I own that's registered and insured... in the driveway naked to the elements. It gets dirty faster than if sheltered but that's not were damage occurs, its driving them.... and driving is why I own mine.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Just like any other I own that's registered and insured... in the driveway naked to the elements. It gets dirty faster than if sheltered but that's not were damage occurs, its driving them.... and driving is why I own mine.


Wow Red,

I am suprised. At gone that goat was clean as a whistle. I thought for sure after you winning that award for best stock/showroom condition you wrapped her in bubble wrap, put her in a bomb shelter!:lol: Well, I soon may be with you on this one. I am however considering a car cover. To know that you keep her in the elements, I may even keep her. How about snow/ice etc. You driver her in the snow and salty roads?


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

in garage under a cover


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

*carport*

under the carport. not the best but better than sitting outside.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> 1. Do you park the goat in a garage?
> 
> 2. Do you park the goat outside?
> 
> ...


1. Garage
2. I do but no over night generally.
3. No but I will if need be. Cover was gotten with that in mind.
4. Cover goes on if I don't drive it for a while in the winter.
5. I have no car port.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Wow Red,
> 
> I am suprised. At gone that goat was clean as a whistle. I thought for sure after you winning that award for best stock/showroom condition you wrapped her in bubble wrap, put her in a bomb shelter!:lol: Well, I soon may be with you on this one. I am however considering a car cover. To know that you keep her in the elements, I may even keep her. How about snow/ice etc. You driver her in the snow and salty roads?


Chris,
She was high speed rain water clean that day.. lol. Honestly last waxing was late last fall and a couple coin op car washes during the winter months. No winter driving unless there isn't any residual road salt traces on the roads and its the odd sunny warm day. The GONE event was the 1st run in the rain since the day I drove her home new and hit a sleet/ freezing rain storm... nearly losing it on a 2nd to 3rd gear shift, swore I wouldn't expose the goat to that again.... then the GONE show run.

A car cover is a good idea, I just procrastinated all winter and never got around to getting one. Either way should work for ya until the new barn is built. So, stop this selling, not selling crap.... Vic's drooling up a storm about the prospect of getting your gauge pod...lol.

As for the UMD show... hey, it would have been great if you were able to drop in on the way home... but, it was a NASCAR weekend for you and the wife... totally understandable  and plenty more events to attend this year. Next up Pontiacs In The Park weekend at VMP outside Richmond. 

Chief Pontiac Productions - Pontiacs in the Park

Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will never see that gauge pod, he will end up keeping it. The odds are now at 11-1 he does. He just bought a car cover for it. I think he dreamed this all up. He is having Dunkin Donut hallucinations. 

If we read between the lines.....

He is seriously thinking about selling.. OK fine...... But.......

1 week before he announces he is selling it.......he pays an entrance fee to our car show... 3 hour drive to the show mind you. 3 hour drive back. 

Buys an installs a gauge pod
Buys a car cover
Then dangles a gauge pod in front of me like a carrot in front of a rabbit that is just out of reach.
Gets PDQ to offer him a beautiful wall ornament.
Gets a guy to come look at his car then says hes not sure.
He's got a guy in NY on a hook. 

His poor wife.....:willy::willy::willy:
His poor partner.... imagine being cooped up in a patrol car for an entire shift hearing....YES, NO, YES, NO, YES, NO.....Should I, OR Shouldn't I, Should I or shouldn't I? Glazed, or Cream filled, Glazed or Cream filled? :lol::lol: 

I bet it takes him all day to arrest someone....... Will I or won't I , will I or won't I ? I bet he's a hoot in traffic court..... Maybe, maybe not, maybe, maybe not confused:confused

 CHRIS


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I will never see that gauge pod, he will end up keeping it. The odds are now at 11-1 he does. He just bought a car cover for it. I think he dreamed this all up. He is having Dunkin Donut hallucinations.
> 
> If we read between the lines.....
> 
> ...


Dont be a hater Judge!!! Went and took a ride through the Pontiac Dealership today.. G8 or G6 mmmm Gas, lower payment, mmmmm.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Dont be a hater Judge!!! Went and took a ride through the Pontiac Dealership today.. G8 or G6 mmmm Gas, lower payment, mmmmm.


You know I am just joshin ya. :willy: I really don't need a pod, but if I ever come into a good deal....well....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

:lol: your both killin me.... no, maybe not.


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

In the Garage...


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

In the garage, I drove it today and it sprinkled rain but the roads didn't get wet. I am about to the point of just daily driving mine. My daily driver is a one ton Dodge Dually diesel. The price of diesel is absurd and I am trying to boycott buying any unless it is a have to case.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

rcu316 said:


> In the garage, I drove it today and it sprinkled rain but the roads didn't get wet. I am about to the point of just daily driving mine. My daily driver is a one ton Dodge Dually diesel. The price of diesel is absurd and I am trying to boycott buying any unless it is a have to case.


That was the reason I did this thread. I am debating whether to use as a daily driver as well or selling it. Convertin' the ole garage over to another room and buying a pole barn possibly for out back and a car cover. The more I read of guys/gals daily driving them makes my decision a little easier. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> That was the reason I did this thread. I am debating whether to use as a daily driver as well or selling it. Convertin' the ole garage over to another room and buying a pole barn possibly for out back and a car cover. The more I read of guys/gals daily driving them makes my decision a little easier. :cheers


18-1


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*What I do...*

..My wife's '98 Civic -Driveway
My City car -Driveway
GTO -Garage
kawasaki in avatar -Garage
Wife's Ducati - Garage 9 months, Dining room cold months


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I will never see that gauge pod, he will end up keeping it. The odds are now at 11-1 he does. He just bought a car cover for it. I think he dreamed this all up. He is having Dunkin Donut hallucinations.
> 
> If we read between the lines.....
> 
> ...


Now, Thats just funny. I don't care who you are:lol:
( I'm sure he knows you are kidding)


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*"I bet it takes him all day to arrest someone....... Will I or won't I , will I or won't I ? I bet he's a hoot in traffic court..... Maybe, maybe not, maybe, maybe not 
"*

:agree Ah man, I can imagine chris on "cops" the TV show. Hes going to ask the producers if they think he should sell it or keep it! :lol: :lol: just messing around!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> *"I bet it takes him all day to arrest someone....... Will I or won't I , will I or won't I ? I bet he's a hoot in traffic court..... Maybe, maybe not, maybe, maybe not
> "*
> 
> :agree Ah man, I can imagine chris on "cops" the TV show. Hes going to ask the producers if they think he should sell it or keep it! :lol: :lol: just messing around!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LS1Josh (May 23, 2008)

In the driveway


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

She is parked in the Sears parking lot. Compact space between the 72 F-150 and the 69 Chrysler Furry. More door dings please…:willy::willy:

But seriously; always-always in the garage. At the office I park way far away in the spaces that never get used. From my cube I can keep an eye on her using binoculars…


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

Under a car port on the side next to the house and a cover from cover craft.


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

custom fit evolution car cover. Wooo, gettin all big time and [email protected]#. lol


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

My car is currently sitting outside. 

I'm in-between houses (can't move into new house until the end of this month), and the garage in the rental house we're in is full of packed-boxes of wordly household belongings...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^Where are your priorities??!!?


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Garage/outside. My brother's 2005 M3 fights for the spot.


----------



## dirty1279 (Feb 20, 2008)

I keep mine in my driveway at a house I own in another town. My daily driver is a clean 98 Chevrolet Malibu. I can't use the GTO as a daily driver because I drive 70 miles a day to and from work. The GTO gets horrible gas mileage. I'd like to own a garage but for right now the driveway is just fine.


----------

